# I took my 7 y/o to the cemetery today (For pictures).



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I just had to share these. My 7 y/o son, Ebenezer, decided he was too grown up for the usual (ninja turtles, power rangers, etc) this year. So he picked THIS! We decided to take a few creepy pics at a really old cemetery we have here. Then I threw in one of him hugging one of our chickens for good measure. Lol These poor chickens think it's perfectly normal to be carried all over the yard by their boy! Lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! That is some costume!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Wow.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> Wow! That is some
> 
> 
> New-goat-mom said:
> ...


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Oh dear....I will admit I never even thought of it coming across as something bad had happened to my baby. We are a very... strange family. Lol My children all grew up with me dragging them out, hunting down really old cemeteries, and spending time just reading the ancient headstones and taking pictures. I am going to add a bit to the subject just to make it look less horrible! Lol


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Very nice costume and great photoshoot! Very, very cool! Thanks for sharing!

I love old cemeteries too. I took loads of photos of our packgoats in a historic cemetery last month in Arkansas. Here's one: 









We also like to go crazy at Halloween. We turned our wagon into a goat-drawn hearse last year and put candy in the coffin with a green-lit skeleton. Some of the kids were pretty spooked about putting their hands inside to get their candy!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Wow. Again.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thank you! I love, love, LOVE the pics. You have such awesome goats! I have always loved Halloween...all holidays, honestly. What town was the cemetery in? I have looked though so many in Arkansas... that's my home state!  I may have even been to that one!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

It was Cherry Grove Cemetery in historic Erbie, AR. I made a blog post about it here: http://www.goatorama.com/2017/09/28/goat-vacation-day-9-the-ghosts-of-epie-arkansas/

We also took a lot of photos of our goats in and around ruined old barns and houses from the ghost settlement of Erbie. Arkansas is a beautiful state. We went through it on our way to Virginia last year and stopped for a couple of days in Jasper to do some hiking in the area. It was so beautiful we decided to take our annual fall "goat vacation" in Arkansas instead of Utah this year. It was a nice change and we thoroughly enjoyed it except for the seed ticks. I had itchy bumps on my ankles for over three weeks!


----------



## Deborah Haney (Jul 11, 2017)

1, is his name really Ebenezer? You don't hear that one too often nowadays.
2, his long, skinny limbs really work well with the costume and the poses he's in for the photos
3, @Damfino that's an unusual looking pack saddle on your goat, can you tell me about it? Or is that not the actual saddle?


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

@Damfino Thank you so much for sharing that! I got a little bit teary and a lotta bit homesick lookng at your pics! My dad's side of my family is from Newton County. He was born and raised in Mt Judea. I have family in Jasper, Erbie, etc. I almost believe that's the cemetery where I found graves for a doctor and his wives (though it could have been a different one). He and his first wife lost maybe 4 or 5 Children then the wife died. He remarried and lost one more child and the second wife.

Again, thank you. That was incredible! And yes, the ticks are TERRIBLE!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

@Deborah Haney Yes, that's really his name. Lol I (not surprisingly) get that question a lot! Especially closer to Christmas.  My best friend called him Scrooge for about the first 3 years of his life. Lol. It's funny you mention his skinny little limbs...his big brothers all call him Fattie (they have since he was born). He put that costume on and Abraham, my 17 y/o, said woah Fattie, you sure look skinny in that! Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Deborah Haney said:


> 3, @Damfino that's an unusual looking pack saddle on your goat, can you tell me about it? Or is that not the actual saddle?


That is the packsaddle with the panniers removed. It's the Marc Warnke "Kid Pack" available at Packgoats.com or from Bantam Saddle Tack. It's great for day hikes when you're not carrying much stuff, or if you're packing a doe or a young wether.


----------



## Deborah Haney (Jul 11, 2017)

Damfino said:


> That is the packsaddle with the panniers removed. It's the Marc Warnke "Kid Pack" available at Packgoats.com or from Bantam Saddle Tack. It's great for day hikes when you're not carrying much stuff, or if you're packing a doe or a young wether.


I like it. I may just have to invest a little.


----------

